# Dave Cousins/ Degree of shot



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

They are called inclinometers. If all you are doing is measuring the angle, then there are cut charts that you can create that tells you how many yards to take off of your sight marks to make the shot. OnTarget2 is software that along with your sights tapes, can produce a cut chart. If you have the proper math equations, you can produce one yourself.

There are also range finders that have some angle compensation built into them, usually referred to as ARC. I have one, but honestly don't know how good or bad they work.


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

its an inclinometer. There is a trig equation that will give you the cuts you need to make, sorry I don't know it. Most people are using rangefinders that will compensate for the angle automatically. Jesse Broadwater uses a leopold rx 1000 tbr and swears by it.


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

ThunderEagle said:


> They are called inclinometers. If all you are doing is measuring the angle, then there are cut charts that you can create that tells you how many yards to take off of your sight marks to make the shot. OnTarget2 is software that along with your sights tapes, can produce a cut chart. If you have the proper math equations, you can produce one yourself.
> 
> There are also range finders that have some angle compensation built into them, usually referred to as ARC. I have one, but honestly don't know how good or bad they work.


beat me to it lol


----------



## notbulbous (Jun 26, 2007)

Cuz spoke about using the Cosine of the angle.

He used the inclinometer to find the angle...let's say 20 degrees.
Cosine of 20 degrees is approx .94
If you are looking at 50 yd shot 94% of that is 47yds.


Another example:
30yd shot at 35 degrees
Cosine of 35 degrees is .82
.82 x 30yds = 24.5yds
so you would shoot as if it were 24.5yds away.


----------



## twosheds (Aug 7, 2006)

WOW!!! Thanks everyone for the info. I'm looking into going to the World Police and Fire Games in 2015 and shooting 3-D and Field Archery. 
I appreciate everyone's help.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

They cost a lot of money, if you have Android phone you can get a free app for your phone, if do a search for "cut charts" you should find a spreadsheet for all the distance cuts in relation to the angle.


I use it more as a training aid because it can only be used in IFAA marked Field, I think Fita Field and unmarked 3D you would not be allowed to use it, over time you gain enough experience to know what the cut should be


----------



## fslack (Jan 13, 2013)

steve morley said:


> They cost a lot of money, if you have Android phone you can get a free app for your phone, if do a search for "cut charts" you should find a spreadsheet for all the distance cuts in relation to the angle.
> 
> 
> I use it more as a training aid because it can only be used in IFAA marked Field, I think Fita Field and unmarked 3D you would not be allowed to use it, over time you gain enough experience to know what the cut should be


This appears to be the real key to using this tool. Depend on NOT having it in competition; use it in practice until you can do it in your head.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

You can carry a cut chart in Fita Field. You are not allowed to have any electronics including a phone, range finder, or inclinometer. It takes a lot of practice to figure angles in your head. I was good at it when living in Washington State but lost the ability after living and shooting in flat Arizona.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

there is a simpler way just buy a bushnell chuck adams 100 yard archery range finder it shows you the angle and the cut you need .they do work very well and they are not that expensive.i use one so does a pro who shoots very well.good luck


----------

